# Horrorfilm gesucht !



## Toast mit Mett (19. April 2013)

Guten Abend,
also ich suchen einen Horrorfilm und zwar fängt dieser Film in einer Szene mit Jugendlichen (Teenagern) an. Diese lesen oder sprechen zu einem knorrigen (mystischen) Baum in einer Art Ritual oder Besschwörung. Dadurch wird ein Wesen (Baummensch und/oder Dryade) herbeigerufen. Der erste Kontakt findet im Elternhaus eines Teenagers statt (Das Wesen wird von irgend einer Trulla im Garten gessehen). Ich kannn mich auch auf eine Szene besinnen, in der dieses Baumvieh plötzlich auf der Straße (Bei Nacht) steht und der dortige Fahrende muss ausweichen und baut einen Unfall. Es könnte auch sein, das dass Auto von dem besagten Untier aufgeschlitzt wurde.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen Infos was anfangen und freue mich schon auf jedweglichen Hinweis auf den Titel des Films.

Gruß Toast mit Mett


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. April 2013)

weißt du ungefähr aus welchem jahr der film ist?

gruß


----------



## Toast mit Mett (22. April 2013)

Hab ihn ungefähr 2007 bis 2010 im normalen TV gesehen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2013)

Hust, sowas gibt's schon:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...400-sammelthread-film-serienname-gesucht.html


----------

